# Do you skip leg day?



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I skip every day.


----------



## thecalisthenicsdude (Apr 12, 2014)

Well as I do calisthenics I always skip leg day. I'm moving at the end of the month to a bigger place where i'll have room for a squat rack then no more skinny legs, Actually my legs are pretty big for someone who doesn't work them.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

No but I don't pay too much attention to them. After years of wrestling your knees are kinda worn out


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

thecalisthenicsdude said:


> Well as I do calisthenics I always skip leg day. I'm moving at the end of the month to a bigger place where i'll have room for a squat rack then no more skinny legs, Actually my legs are pretty big for someone who doesn't work them.


Finally, SOMEONE else who does calisthenics!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Never!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I AM Leg Day.

I skip arm day, though.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I do legs twice a week.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Noooo. Once you skip a leg day the DOMS comes at you with full force the next time you work them.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Just nailed legs for 3 hours today, I was pretty angry.

Just being in the gym calm me down a lot.

The walk home always sucks.

Just taxi it if you were rich lol, no no limosine ride it home.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Everyday be leg day


----------



## martinlukas456 (Apr 29, 2014)

I used to skip leg day, but recently I started doing deadlifts and legpress (have cramps from squats) and now it's my favorite day. Sometimes I do legs 3 times a week. And with it usually comes back day and infinite number of pullups . But deadlift is definitely my favorite exercise now. I used to avoid it and never done it, but when I tried it I didn't want to stop. And you would say you mainly train back with it, but my ***, hamstrings and quads hurt more then my back!


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

No day should be leg day. Keep them nice and slender.


----------

